# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Моторола К 1

## Nox

Моторола К 1, потерял диск с драйверами и ПО...

Помогите кто может!!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## split

лез на их сайт
там всегда всё есть
проверено
дажем девелопер киты всякие

----------


## Nox

Спасибо!!)

искал, но значит не там...)

----------


## split

незашт)........

----------


## Nox

Все оказалось намного проще, тел поддерживает без дров, функция отключена была..

----------

